# Help ID an old FUJI?



## pinnah (Apr 27, 2005)

Can anybody offer up any ideas on the model and vintage of
this old Fuji off of Craig's List?
http://boston.craigslist.org/bik/73186408.html

The seller informs me that:
+ There is no model name on the frame
+ There is no sticker on the frame indicating frame
material (I was expecting to see FUJI double butted
chrome molydenum steel tubing 331)
+ The saddle is an unnamed leather saddle (Fujita F-17
or Belt, perhaps?)
+ The gearing is 5-speed in the rear

Does anybody recognize the frame colors in the picture
enough to pin down a model name? I'm thinking Newest,
America or S-10-S but I'm pretty lost on this one.

Can anybody suggest a way differentiate between the old
models? In particular, is there a way to determine if the
tubing is double butted CrMo or not?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

pinnah said:


> Can anybody offer up any ideas on the model and vintage of
> this old Fuji off of Craig's List?
> http://boston.craigslist.org/bik/73186408.html
> 
> ...


Can the seller take a close-up picture of the fork crown? That could help you ID the frame.

Is the tubeset CrMo or Valite? If the seat-tube sticker is gone, there might still be a small sticker on the fork.

Looks like the fork might be bent back a bit from the craigslist picture. I'd be cautious about this one.

Yours,

Forbes B-Black
Santa Clarita, CA


----------



## pinnah (Apr 27, 2005)

My current thinking is that this bike is either a Special Road Racer or an S-10-S.

Here is an example of a Special Road Racer on e-bay with the same color scheme:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=98084&item=7157134350&rd=1

Here is an example of a similar S-10-S:
http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2004/c/odonnell.htm

Note that both have the same color scheme and both have pump peg braze-ons on the down tube between the shifters.

Getting back to the specimen that I asked about originally, yes, the fork looks toasted but the picture is so small... I dunno. A quick look at the lower HS race will tell the tale.

I also found a discussion of the Special Road Racer frame material on the Old Roads site (all hail google) but the comments there seem to be inconclusive.
http://oldroads.com/d_ltw_ra.asp?OQID=19947&QuestionNum=19947&RID=0


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

pinnah said:


> Getting back to the specimen that I asked about originally, yes, the fork looks toasted but the picture is so small... I dunno. A quick look at the lower HS race will tell the tale.


Also, check the bottom of the down tube and the top tube for wrinkles ~2-5" in back of the head tube. Apologies is this is obvious advice that you already knew.

Good luck!

Forbes B-Black
Santa Clarita, CA


----------



## pinnah (Apr 27, 2005)

fbagatelleblack said:


> Apologies is this is obvious advice that you already knew.


None needed. You can't blindly tell expertise, experience or lack-there-of over the net. I happened to know that particular bit but, there are scads of things I don't know and you were right to mention it!

Thanks!


----------

